# newbie#2



## olivia14 (Dec 6, 2014)

I will post a photo after I get her. She has black hair on top and basic white body like a panda bear!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Do you have a name?


----------



## olivia14 (Dec 6, 2014)

Ann


----------

